# Rilie pics



## Rilie's mom (Jul 12, 2010)

We are new here and just wanted to share some pics. The pics that Rilie is pink in where taken today. She likes to be in color. :coolwink:


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww she is so cute!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cute, but did you color her fur purple?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome! Rilie is a cutie.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is lovely.
Gorgeous markings!
Yeah the last 2 look odd, like the colouring is off in the pics?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl! Love her coloring, gorgeous eyes too. 

But yeah.. I'm wondering too about the pink?..


----------



## Rilie's mom (Jul 12, 2010)

She is dyed pink  I'm a groomer and I color dogs all the time its very very safe.she love the attention she gets


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

looks like her hair was dyed purple I saw this b4 on the dog whisperer some lady obsessed with pink dyed her whole dog pink lmao cute what did u use to make it purple?

i love love love her colouring without the purple and with


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've heard of dogs being dyed before...so hilarious if you dyed yours! What other colours have you done? I watched a show once on extreme poodle grooming where the dogs were every colour imaginable.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah well, it's no my cup of tea that, but to each their own.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks to me like she just changed the coat color with PhotoShop or some other program.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes exactly.. I have seen the colored Poodles before.. LOL but I've never seen a Chi done! ha ha
It does not bother me personally.. I recall a while ago somewhere I saw a pic of Chihuahuas with their ears pierced!!!!????? I could not make heads or tails of that one.

I wish I remember where I saw it now....


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

What beautiful markings she has! That face is darling. What an adventurous little one you have, love the color.


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

Lol aw she's cute!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She is too cute, I love her little merle face mask. Thanks for sharing some pics with us!


----------

